#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Ayutthaya - Chantana Guest House

## dirtydog

Ayutthaya/Chantana Guest House is another one that starts at 350baht per night, again it is on Farang Street or Naresuan Road, Soi 1.

This place has water and it is at a damn good pressure, for 350baht you get a fan, hot water, no bum gun but there is toilet paper in the toilet, they do have some bad rooms in the middle of the building which only have windows facing the corridor so they are in perpetual darkness, got to mention you don't get a blanket, also there is only secure parking for 2 cars, pretty lucky really that most backpackers dont rent cars I suppose  :Smile: 

Again it was a no shoes or smoking in the guest house type place  :Sad:  if the UbonPu guest house normally has water then that would be a better deal as it has chairs and a desk in the room, but hell I only go there to have a shite and then fall into a drunken sleep so it really didn't matter to me that much.









Contact Details;
Email; chantanahouse@yahoo.com
Mobile Phone; 089 885 0257

----------

